# Bigor



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

this is my first post.. my english is not very good, i am sorry

I want to present you one of my aquariums named "Bigor"

It has 325 liters and seven months of life:




























I hope that you like


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen:

Your tank is very nice! I like plant choices you made along with the combo of colors. The Discus fits right in.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty! Love the reds!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very pretty! I would only suggest that you "fill in" the background a bit. Your driftwood is amazing, and I love it! I also agree that the discus is beautiful.....nice job, Pereiro!

What about your tank specifications? What type of lighting, plants, fish, etc.? Tell us about it!


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Amazing tank...I hope to achieve something like that one day. Do you have a blue background or what is giving the blue color?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Amazing color in this tank..Well done.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

trenac said:


> Welcome to APC :mrgreen:
> 
> Your tank is very nice! I like plant choices you made along with the combo of colors. The Discus fits right in.


Thank you very much

Plants are some of my favorite, especially the rotala macrandra



Tex Gal said:


> Very pretty! Love the reds!


the red of macrandra and aromatica are incredible.. Thank you!



DonaldmBoyer said:


> Very pretty! I would only suggest that you "fill in" the background a bit. Your driftwood is amazing, and I love it! I also agree that the discus is beautiful.....nice job, Pereiro!
> 
> What about your tank specifications? What type of lighting, plants, fish, etc.? Tell us about it!


I am still working on the aquarium trimming and replanting... i will update..

The tank:
130 cm x 50 cm x 50 cm (325 liters)
lights: 8 x 39 w (845 and 860 T5)
substrate: Akadama
CO2: two bubbles per second with external reactor
plants: limnophila aromatica, Singapur moss, rotala macrandra, rotala rotundifolia, bacopa monnieri and caroliana, cryptocorine wendtii brown, hydrocotile leucocephala, eusterallis stellata.....
Fish: 2 discus, 6 angel fish, rasbora heteromorpha, tetras, C.siamensis, ...

thank you very much



Carlos1583 said:


> Amazing tank...I hope to achieve something like that one day. Do you have a blue background or what is giving the blue color?


the blue background is a painted wall:












orlando said:


> Amazing color in this tank..Well done.


 thanks!



kakkoii said:


> Awesome!


thanks!


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

That looks insanely nice. Possibly the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you !

i have a new camera, and this is the first photo of the aquarium:


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love the discus!!!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

absolutly lovley!!
Really nice tank


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning tank. What are you using as a foreground plant?


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! Your tank picture reminding me the old china paintings with distinct colors.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you very much!



It's Me said:


> Stunning tank. What are you using as a foreground plant?


the plant is _singapore moss_:


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> I love the discus!!!!!












me too!!!!!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

wow tank looks great....beautiful discus too.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

that is an amazing tank!!!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Very unique and stunning colors.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice........great colors.......did you use a lens filter? Or maybe PS?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

GlitcH said:


> Very nice........great colors.......did you use a lens filter? Or maybe PS?


A little of _Picassa_ 

I have to learn to work with PS

Thanks!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

More photos:


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Yesterday I pruned plants stem .. In about 15 days will be better


----------



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

Pereiro, how did u create your foreground of moss?? Which species did u use?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

bert said:


> Pereiro, how did u create your foreground of moss?? Which species did u use?


i used _Singapore moss_

I tied the moss on flat rocks with nylon thread


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome looking tank. It is nice to see someone else with a planted discus tank.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

more photos:


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Pereiro said:


>


This is my favorite stage/picture of this tank!


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

beauty


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

New photos:


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Beautiful!* I do miss the short red stems on the left front....


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

An actual photo:


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

new fishes (melanotaenias):


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Do you still have your discus in that tank? It looks very nice.

What temperature was you tank at? I am thinking of moving my discus in my 60 gallon planted tank but I am not sure if they will tolerate the warm water.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

what kind of bulbs are those, I like the color.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

thefishmanlives said:


> what kind of bulbs are those, I like the color.


there are limnophila aromatica, rotala rotundifolia, rotala macandra....

the discus are still alive hehe
temperature: 27ºC

thanks for comment!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy I bet this is breath taking in person!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't beleive I've missed this scape up untill now!!! whats wrong with me lol. Beautiful!! The moss foreground is something I dont feel that i've seen much of and I really like it here, it adds some nice texture and seems to balance the other colors in the scape by not being too bright. I really like this scape and wish I have a feeling the pictures aren't doing it enough justice, amazing!!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope you like it!


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

The color selection is amazing! Roughly how deep is yoru moss carpet? Whenever mine got over 1.5in thick it I would get alot of die off from the moss attached to slate.


----------



## brutus (Aug 2, 2008)

looks great what internet site u steal the pics from lol just kidding looking very nice


----------

